# Nigerain dwarf sold to me as a pygmy?



## illini (Aug 23, 2008)

yep just want it says...I new to having my own goats and my kids wanted to show pygmy's. Well, I bought my 3 goats and were told all pygmy's. So my question is what do I need to do anything differnet with the dairy doe compared to my pygmy's  if any?????? :


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

Nigerians and Pygmy's are very closely related... as a matter of fact a lot of people don't know the difference between the two. They would both be treated the same. Nutritional needs, size, all are comparable.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie first of all and congrats on the new goaties!!!

If your children are wanting to show these little ones, you will need to have their horns removed. You will want to do that sooner then later. As far as feeding, minerals, vaccinations and what not - all that is the same whether pygmy or nigerian.

You will want to start working with the little ones on stance and getting used to being handled down their legs and keeping their heads up.

:clap: congrats again on the goaties!!!

Allison


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, have the nigi dehorned if you wish to show...the horns look too big to burn so a vet would be required. As far as being told she was a pygmy, that person does not know goats, your doe may be a pygmy nigi cross, but the feed and care is the same...sorry you were mislead. I have crosses and a couple pb nigi's , when my kids are available, thats what they are sold as..pygmy/nigi crosses.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I to, had pygmy girls bred by a nigerian. Even though they came out looking identical to pygmy (replicas of momma) I was sure to state that they were pygmy/nigerian. I personally don't believe in "hiding" things. 

I am sorry that they told you false information - but it won't change the love you have for them or them for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the horns issue would be depending on the rules of your fair.

I love nigerians!!! Yup treat her just the same. I had pygmies and nigerians for a couple years.


----------



## illini (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks all. Annabell is not the most friendly thing yet but we are working on that. I just hope it doesn't take to long. She will walk right up to you and then you get ready to touch her and BAM!!! off she goes. Silly girl.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

best way to earn her trust is to not try to touch her right now. Give her treats and such but only from your hand. Feed her grain, again only from your hand. as she gets comfortable reach your other hand around slowly and eventually each time try to get closer and closer with the second hand till you can scratch her on her face or neck. NEver try to pet her on the head as this will make her fearful, later on when she is more comfortable with you her head will be fine.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Our 4h fair doen't require the specialty goats to be dehorned. The dairy goats unless they are wethers have to be dehorned. But every 4h county is different.


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

Our little nigi kids are not friendly, although they are coming around slowly. We discovered they love Cheerios! My dh has been working on them in that department whereas I have been giving them greens out of a bucket. They have to come stick their head in the bucket to get them while I hold it. I have gotten so I can touch the doe, but the wether is still very skittish. I feel certain they will come around. I've read the way to a goats heart is through their stomach (like most men


----------

